
The new papercube version is ready - mkesper
https://papercubeblog.wordpress.com/2016/11/16/the-new-papercube-version-is-ready/
======
mkesper
papercube – students of Jade Hochschule program a production line based on
LEGO® Mindstorms Education
[https://papercubeblog.wordpress.com/projektbeschreibung-
proj...](https://papercubeblog.wordpress.com/projektbeschreibung-
projectdescription/)

